# Priska is not doing well,at all!.



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers coming your way. Please keep us posted.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no, poor girl! I know how worried you must be. Hoping that it is nothing serious and the vet will be able to find out what is going on.

Fingers and paws crossed here for Priska! Stay strong. :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear it. Maybe (hoping hoping) just a mild respiratory infection. Good thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. You and Priska will be in my thoughts-hopefully as others have said, it is nothing serious.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry Priska is ill.. hope you find the cause fast!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I'll be keeping you and Priska in my thoughts!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Priska, don't worry us, girl!
Heaps of hope its a very minor thing and she's back to herself quickly! 
Keep us posted, please


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Praying for Priska... hope it's nothing, and easily resolved!!! Now that winter approaches again, that should help.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry Priska is not feeling well. My prayers are coming your way. pLease let us know what you find out.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry Priska is not feeling well! I will hope for something mild and quickly gone.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Healing thoughts headed your way for Priska from me and the boys. We'll be checking back often for updates.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

any update?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will keep Priska in our prayers. Hopefully it is something easily treated and she will be ok.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping Priska in our prayers. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

prayers for priska coming from pa.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for yr prayers!.
Means the world to me!.
Her appointment,is this morning,at 11 am.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Be sure to keep us posted! I hope it is truly something minor.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Prayers for Priska. Hope it something simple and she will be back on her long walks soon.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Lots of prayers for Priska from Taiwan


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm back!.
Priska is completly anemic!.Her loss of weight scared the vet!.
She will get a full blood panel,gave them a stool sample and x-rays of her chest and stomack will be done!.
Shallow breathing could be caused by a mass as Priska has never shown heart problems,before!.
Cancer has been mentioned as the probable cause!. 
Still hoping with a different outcome!.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Praying praying praying for a different outcome. Big hugs to you. Please keep us updated.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Priska. and pray it is not Cancer it is so frightening when the vet comes out with the C word will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

You are in my thoughts and prayers for a good results!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Priska. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh no-I will keep hoping for a different diagnosis.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

When will you know the results? Many hugs to your beautiful Priska! Hoping they are wrong and you will get better news. Happy thoughts headed your way.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

oh drat! They are scaring you to death! I'm hoping for a different diagnosis as wel! Did he start er on medicine? Or he want to wait for more tests?


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Keeping Priska in my prayers.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

NapaValleyGolden said:


> Keeping Priska in my prayers.


They are doing the tests,1st.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying for priska*

PRAYING very hard for Priska and you!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Will keep Priska in my thoughts. Hoping for the best. Will keep checking for updates.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Priska is in my prayers...praying for a different diagnosis.....sending hugs....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We are thinking positive thoughts for a good outcome. My prayers are with you.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Cancer has been confirmed,though x-ray.
She has blood,in urine.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am sorry.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry.....


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, Laurie, I am so sorry.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry. Know you are in my thoughts and prayers and whatever you need to do will be the best for Priska.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. Do they know how much it has spread?

Priska is such a pretty name.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to read this about Priska. It's so awful and sad. She's only 10 and deserves to stay with you much longer. Please know that you and Priska are in my thoughts. Bless you both.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. We will keep you and Priska in our prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I, too, am so very sorry. I hope it's something that can be managed and that she has much more time left with her family. I HATE THIS ****** CANCER!!!!! Many prayers and hugs coming from our house to yours.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Laurie Im so sorry.... Is it possible they caught it early?


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Prisca! we will keep you and Prisca in our thoughts!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Definately keeping you both in my thoughts! I had a girl who was diagnosed with cancer at 11 and she lived a good, happy year and a half after being diagnosed. That is my hope for you and Priska.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry for you and poor Priska. I have no words to express it.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

The cancer is in the stomack,pushing hard in the chest and making it,hard for her to breath.It placed too high to operate.It's the size of a small apple!.As she has blood in the urine,they think,it is busting and thus,bleeding internally.
I will,probably,send her,over the bridge,over the weekend or next week!.
I need to tell my kids and I don't know how to do it!.
It's hard but she deserves to leave with her dignity.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry for this horrible news. My heart is breaking for you.This is such a hard time, I know from experience. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your beautiful baby Priska


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless you for thinking of her needs first, and not letting her suffer. Sweet, sweet girl.... give her lots of love and an ear rub from the Dallas crew. Big hugs for you and your family. Our prayers will be with you..


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG Laurie, I was hoping for something workable, not this.

Please know that we all are here to offer support and shoulders to cry on. I am so sorry.

Unfortunately, this is one of those things that kids need to know is part of life. I was shielded from death as a child, thus had a very hard time of it when my brother died. It is part of life, the end of the circle.

I will be thinking of you, dear, during this hard time.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear of Priska's diagnosis, was hoping for better news. I understand how hard it is to tell your kids, my two sons were both away at school when we lost Jake last year, those were very difficult calls to make. I will keep Priska and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry to hear the awful diagnosis. My heart goes out to you and your children. Shower sweet Priska with gobs and gobs of love in her final days. I'm sure she will appreciate that you have the strength to make the toughest and most humane decision of your life for her.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry about Priska's diagnosis, was so hoping it would be different. Maybe you could use something in the the following story to help you in telling your children:

A DOG’S PURPOSE (from a 6-year old)
Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Ron, his wife Lisa, and their little boy Shane, were all very attached to Belker, and they were hoping for a miracle.​ 
I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn't do anything for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.​ 
As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for six-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt as though Shane might learn something from the experience.​ 
The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker's family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on. Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away.​ 
The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker's Death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, 'I know why.'​ 
Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation.​ 
He said, 'People are born so that they can learn how to live a good Life -- like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?' The Six-year-old continued, 'Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long.'​


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly saddened by this news. There are simply no words. I hate this disease. :no::no:


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I just read your thread through and feel like I've been punched in the gut. I am so very sorry. You and your girl will be in my thoughts through the coming days.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the news of Priska. My heart goes out to you and your family. I just hate cancer.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. You and Priska are in my thoughts.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Keeping you and your family in our prayers..I know this wont be easy, it never is.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh no..not again! This just happens way too much.

I am just heartbroken for you.

I am so sorry


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so, so sorry. This just came on so quickly, it's shocking.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about the diagnosis. Not sure how old your kids are, but when our dear Maggie went to the Bridge this past July, I was so worried how my 4 y.o. granddaughter (she lives here) would take it. She loved Maggie! We talked about it, how Maggie was old and it was time for her to go to Rainbow Bridge (which is near Heaven) to be by great-grandpa and other relatives that had recently passed. She did fine and accepted it as a fact of life. Kids are stronger than you think.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Final blow:bloodtests are back and are very bad!.
Her red cells are down to 15000 and going down.
They show that her body is,slowly,decomposing and that's why she has become so lethargic!.
Thanks every-one!.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. This must be so hard to handle all of a sudden.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm so sad to hear this news. Hugs to you and your family. Spend as much time with her if you can. I took pictures in the last week and was so glad I did.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

My heart aches for you and your family, give Priska Hugs and Kisses from us.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How sad. I am so sorry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry! You will be in our thoughts!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

The results of the bloodtest make it,so final that I found it,difficult to cope!.
Why do goldens have to be such great dogs with such a killing desease!.
It's not fair!.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Priska.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this hard time.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i know you'll do what's best for your sweet girl


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Not fair indeed. My thoughts are with you and your family and your sweet girl.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that news. It's always very hard. You are all in my prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers going out to you and your family. From your past posts we know how much you love her.

Just be as honest as possible with your children. My children have lost quite a few pets in their lifetime, due to my husband and I adopting them before the children were born. Each child mourns and says good bye in their own way. You will be surprised how strong they will be, and they will help you. My children have also learned to appreciate every day they have with their current pets.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry and heartbroken for you. Your poor sweet Priska. Yes, it is so unfair. I am praying for you all.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I hate that ****** disease with a vengence. I am so, so sorry for you and your family. Oh, sweet Priska. I'm crying with you - so tragic and sad. Sweet, sweet Priska. **** cancer!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for this sad news. My prayers are with Priska. I hate cancer....


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry
So sad
Sending lots of love your way


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I wanted you to know that we are thinking of you and Priska today. I am so sorry.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I feel so much sadness for what you are going through right now. Sadly far, far too many of us here know exactly what you are experiencing right now. It is a horrific shock and it is so brutally unfair. I wish I understood why this wonderful, gentle breed seems to be so prone to this hideous disease.

Laurie I know how much your heart aches right now. Please know we are here for you. I hope that offers small comfort in your time of struggle and grief.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My heart breaks for you and Priska. I'm so sorry to hear of the devastating news.

Sending (((HUGS))) to you and Priska.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank-you,all,for yr wonderful comments and support!.
We told my son,last night!.It was hard but we had to do it!.
Last night,Priska tried to retrieve her ball!.She did it,once,and then when,directly,to her bed,completly out of breath.Her mind wanted to play but her body couldn't.I looked up,at my Dh and tears were rolling!. We,both,knew!.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Good lord...that touched me. I just feel the love you and your family have for that sweet girl. It is such a hard time...nothing worse. You know, there are a million things I could say...how to deal with the sadness..remember all the good times etc...but cant because I KNOW when the day comes when I have to let my sweet boy go, nothing anyone could ever say could make me feel any less sad. Of course, that is just me.
What I will say though, is that I think you have one heck of an angel there AND, she has one heck of a family.

I dont know you but love you all!

Vic and Buddy


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of Priska's sudden illness and diagnosis. Keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska will be PTS,tomorrow,at 3.30pm.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I will be saying a prayer for your family and Priska at that time.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Once again I am so, so sorry. Words just cannot express........

My heart is breaking for you, your family and your sweet, sweet Priska


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and Priska today. Very sad.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thinking of your family and Priska today. You are doing the kindest most unselfish thing for her. Hugs to you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Priska and your family are being prayed for this afternoon. Godspeed sweetheart. And big hugs for you, for putting her welfare first. Going to light a candle.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is the candle site for anyone wishing to send prayers, warm wishes to Priska as she moves on to the Rainbow bridge. http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Prisca. You will be in our thoughts!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

My heart is aching for you and your family. The only thing that carries any comfort in a time like this is knowing that you were the lucky one to have had her in your life at all. You'll continue to be in my thoughts.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry and will be thinking of you during this sad time. lighting a candle now.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I was so wishing it could be a simple thing...our sweet diving Priska. I hope the bridge has a pool just for you, girl, and you can dive to your heart's content.
Hugs to Laurie and family.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry that you have to let your Priska go. You are giving her the ultimate gift. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry - spoil her all night and give her hugs from CT?
You are giving her your final gift and she knows she is loved.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry. I know this must be so hard for you to bear, but you have been wonderful caretakers for your beautiful girl.

RIP, Priska.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for both you and sweet Priska. I will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Sweet Priska, whispers of love to you dear girl. A life well lived and a golden soul who will be missed.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. Your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Priska it's just so sad and sudden. We are so lucky to share our lives with these beautiful souls, but it hurts so much when we have to let them go. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That will be 2:30 my time. I shall bow my head and shed a tear for you and your family, Laurie.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry ..my thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Priska, You and You're family are in my thoughts tonight. I'm very sorry that you have to make the dessition so fast. Priska will thank you for letting her go in dignity. My first Golden (Dani) had almost the same symtomes when we let her go because of cancer. She declined so fast.
She was always an active girl also, she was 10.5 years old when we let her go. Good thoughts for you, Priska is going to be alright I promise!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry you and Priska, have been faced with this terrible news.With only your concern and love for her, you have chosen to help her make her way for the Rainbow Bridge, to save her from pain and suffering,it is never easy to say goodbye,we wish them to be by our side always.Again so very very sorry.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Priska. Sending lots of love and prayers to you all.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We know what you're going through. Give her a kiss, spoil her rotten, and scratch her favorite spot. She is a good girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Priska. Play and run at The Bridge with all our golden babies gone before.
I am so very sorry.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Laurie your entire family will be in my thoughts on this sad day. Many hugs to all of you. Kisses to your beautiful girl. We are here when you are ready.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry....words cannot express...RIP Sweet Priska xxoo Amy & Misty


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

Just read about your dear pup. My heart breaks for you. Have had to let my dear girl go...it is devastating.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I will be thinking of Priska and your family.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Priska. Sending healing thoughts for you and your family . . .


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Laurie,

I just saw this horrible news. My prayers and thoughts are going out to you and your family. Sending Priska to the Bridge is the kindest thing you can do, and she will be happy there, and she would want you to be happy for her. 

Love and Blessings 

Nancy, Mitchell, and Hailey


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so very sorry about Priska. Godspeed sweet Priska. She will be free of discomfort very soon. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm praying for you and your family today.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping Priska and your family in our prayers today.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Holding Priska and your family up in prayer.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i am so sorry......


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

You are in my thoughts today.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Rip sweet girl. Run free at the bridge. I'm so sorry for your loss. So sad and so sudden.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am keeping you and your family in my prayers. My heart just breaks for you. Run Free Sweet Priska you are loved so much and will be greatly missed.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not sure where you are but, it's 3:30 hear and my prayers are with you. Sleep tight Miss Priska.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

You, your family, and Priska are in my thoughts today. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

What a sad day for you and your family. RIP Priska.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I worried about you all day today. I hope that your thoughts about Priska will be tender and sweet and fill you with happy memories. Thank you for giving her a beautiful life. Run free, sweet Priska.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

RIP,Priska!.
The house is,already,so empty without you!.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I watched Priska's slideshow, and felt so sad about your loss but happy she was such an adored girl. Cancer makes me so angry inside.


----------



## patrickjudge (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi I was after reading a newsletter about marketing and came across this forum so wanted to look into it as I market different products, I have twodogs myself, so just popped in saw this thread so thought I would reply.

How come a dog who natural and healthy all of a sudden be ill like that especially after been to the vet.

you see i know a lot about toxins, and chemicals and bacteria. Its more than likely the dog has caught a form off bacteria and cannot fight off because it hasnt good bacteria to do so, especially if the dog has had any prescription drugs in the past 3 years or anitbiotics effects good bacteria, also pollution from car fumes can effect the dogs health (chemicals and toxins), also household products and underarm deoderants that contain toulene can effect breathing and cause problems. 

Its more likely a bug or bad bacteria, also when the lining of the stomach is affected by gluten in foods your dog can let undigested food through or bacteria into the bloodsteam and be very sick, they can get allergic reactions.

the best thing to keep your dog fit and health is one probiotic a day, one omega a day and one calcium.

Also use toxic and chemical free shapoos and conditioners, if you dont these chemicals and toxins sit in the dogs organs and all of a sudden the dog goes down ill, most products have them.

I do natural products for adults so when I caame across this forum thought I could not leave without posting.

The probiotics I recommend and yes I sell these too and can recommend from my website. The probiotics will rid the digestive tract of bacteria and also rid it off toxins and chemicals and put good bacteria in,a healthy digestive tract means healthy immune system.

The dog cannot tell you whats wrong poor thing, so its best to keep them protected.

It best also to get omega 3 and especially ones that are produced from areas that are pollution free so there is no mercury or lead in them, some fish products have these and mercury is poison.

Anyway..glad I popped by, I will not post my link but you cannot reply as I dont know the rules here.

But either way, you know a little now that can help.

Healthy Dog is a Happy Dog and I hope your dog is ok soon,I sure its just an infection
or bacteria of some sort you know they can pick up anything.

anyway the probioticsa will protect the dog from toxins etc

Best wishes

Patrick Judge Dublin Ireland


----------



## patrickjudge (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, for some reason I replied to start of thread, I would like to apologiese as I didnt know Priska had passed on, I sorry to hear, I just read this as I came in from late shift, I feel like a fool, **** it, I do wish I could have helped, **** it, sorry for your loss. Patrick


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

I just read this thread and I wanted to let you know how sorry I am for you and your family. Priska is a beautiful Golden and always will be.

My prayers are with you.

Dave & Maarten


----------

